# Freeview box IR codes - Oggle



## aphipps (Feb 8, 2006)

I've bought an Oggle freeview box (digital receiver, selling at Asda and Amazon) and linked it up correctly to my TiVo.

Then I did the guided set-up and all went well until the screen asking for the brand of the set-top box - Oggle is not one of the options given.

So I rang the TiVo help centre and they said they'd never heard of Oggle boxes. They suggested that someone on this forum might be able to help.

So... please... does anyone know what the IR codes for the Oggle box are? Might I be able to access suitable ones by selecting a different brand name? Or does anyone have any other ideas for how to link it with TiVo? 

Failing that, please does anyone have any ideas how I should install everything so as to have both Freeview and TiVo on my television, even if they can't be linked up and have to be used separately. At the moment, neither's working.

All and any help gratefully received. Thank you.


----------



## ndunlavey (Jun 4, 2002)

On Digital Spy there is suggestion that it's the same software as the Digifusion FRT101T/Matsui TUTV1 box. Do those appear on the manufacturer list? (I can't remember and can't check right now)


----------



## ndunlavey (Jun 4, 2002)

Ah - this post http://forum.digitalspy.co.uk/board/showpost.php?p=6737982&postcount=81 says it might be made by Access Devices, and share software with Bush, Daewoo, Digifusion and Matsui.


----------



## aphipps (Feb 8, 2006)

Thanks for your reply - I've already tried a few of those codes, but I'll try the rest when I get home tonight. Not very hopeful though - have tested quite a few of the codes and whenever I press the change channel button on the test screen , it tries to search but the channel never changes. 

If I accept defeat and that the freeview and tivo can't be made to work in sync, do you know how to connect them so that I can use them separately? Or is that not possible.

Sorry for all these questions and thank you.


----------



## ndunlavey (Jun 4, 2002)

There's a chap that has an important role in this forum called Gary Sargent. I think Gary has a magical means of sometimes getting new STB codes added to the database. Let's see what he says.


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

You need a Pronto (or a friend with one) to capture the codes. Then send them to Gary and he will send them to TiVo.

Normal turnaround time seems to be about a week between capturing the codes and the new option appearing in the STBs list :up:


----------



## aphipps (Feb 8, 2006)

This is turning into quite a learning curve! Have just been investigating what a Pronto is, and will be asking round friends to see if anyone's got one. Gary's site sounds wonderful but it appears to be unavailable at the moment.

In the meantime, thanks again for the suggestions. And if anyone does happen to find out in the future the correct codes for an Oggle box, please could they let me know?


----------



## ndunlavey (Jun 4, 2002)

Have yout tried the options for the other manufacturers that share software with it?


----------



## GarySargent (Oct 27, 2000)

The manufacturer "FREEVIEW" and "FREEVIEW2" have all of the codes for all freeview boxes, so just go through the (large) list trying them all. If you stick to single digit channel numbers just testing all the medium speed ones will do, then when u find one that works switch to double digit channels to see if fast/med/slow works best.

If none of those codes work TiVo doesn't currently support it.

Not sure what is going on with my site - must be the hosting company that is down but when it is back the page is http://www.tivoportal.co.uk/stb.htm


----------



## aphipps (Feb 8, 2006)

Wow, your site is wonderful, Gary, wish I'd seen it before I bought my STB. I've tried out all the manufacturers ndunlavey kindly suggested - as well as all the Freeview ones and quite a few others - but have had no luck, so it looks as though the Oggle isn't supported. 

I don't know anyone with a Pronto but I do live and work in central London, so if anyone might be prepared to help get the codes, that would be great.


----------



## ndunlavey (Jun 4, 2002)




----------



## abaker (Feb 9, 2006)

I too am an unfortunate owner of one of these Oggle boxes and spent a fruitless 2 hrs trying every IR code available. I've emailed Gary separately to meet up with a local Pronto owner to get the required codes. I'll post any updates as they happen, but if anyone else has any clever ideas...


----------



## abaker (Feb 9, 2006)

No word back from Gary as yet. Does anyone else know of a London or Berkshire Pronto owner?


----------



## GarySargent (Oct 27, 2000)

Sorry forgot - will find out who is in the area tonight.


----------



## johala_reewi (Oct 30, 2002)

According to your map, there is someone in the Newbury area

http://www.garysargent.co.uk/tivo/stb-unsupported.htm


----------



## Sheepdip (Apr 8, 2005)

O.k. I'm in the same situation here with an Oggle box and fortunately have a Pronto as well. I'll have a go at doing the capture tomorrow and send to Gary - I'll keep you up to date.


----------



## GarySargent (Oct 27, 2000)

Excellent thanks I'll await the file...


----------



## Sheepdip (Apr 8, 2005)

GarySargent said:


> Excellent thanks I'll await the file...


O.k. file sent to Gary - let me know if anything's wrong (first time I've done things this way  ).

Rob


----------



## GarySargent (Oct 27, 2000)

Ok beta codes should now be available after todays daily call.

Select code 88881 under manufacturer TIVO.

Please report back if they work here, and note you'll need to change codes a bit later on even if they work as these are beta codes only, so check back in this thread frequently.


----------



## Sheepdip (Apr 8, 2005)

Gary,

everything seems to work except the number 9  

Rob


----------



## GarySargent (Oct 27, 2000)

Probably a duff capture, I'll compare it to the second capture tonight and get it updated.


----------



## Sheepdip (Apr 8, 2005)

Great, many thanks. Let me know if I need to redo the CCF.


----------



## GarySargent (Oct 27, 2000)

New codes are now available. Force a daily call if your system info screen doesn't show IR version 273. Once on that retest and see if digit 9 works. Also check double digits with the same numeric, eg 11, 22, 33 etc.


----------



## Sheepdip (Apr 8, 2005)

Looks good to me now (although the IR code shows version 274). Seems stable using 88881 with 2 leading zeros and medium speed.

Thanks!


----------



## GarySargent (Oct 27, 2000)

These have now been promoted to production codes. Please make sure you switch to code 20063 under manufacturer OGGLE.

The 88881 beta codes will be removed shortly.


----------



## Sheepdip (Apr 8, 2005)

All done - many thanks for your help Gary.


----------

